# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi khi cài win xp cho laptop

## khanhnguyen12021

em chào cả nhà, em là new mem cho em hỏi chút: em cài lại win cho con laptop compaq của em nhưng đến đoạn window setup started thì màn hình hiện xanh lè và báo lỗi như sau: "
a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
if this is the first time you have seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this screen appears again, follow these steps:
check for viruses on your computer. remove any newly installed hard drivers or hard drive controllers. check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminnated. run chkdsk /f to check for hard drive corruption, and then restard your computer.
technical information:
 stop : 0x0000007b (0xf79e0524, 0xc0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

"
cả nhà cho em hỏi cách khắc phục lỗi này là gì ạ. lỗi này là do đĩa win của em hay là do máy của em bị làm sao ạ? cả nhà giúp em với! thank cả nhà trước!

----------


## hoanganh1

đúng cài này mình lúc nãy cài máy tính cho thằng bạn có con lap cũng ko đc, đang thắc mắc, anh em nào chỉ giúp tại sao đi
ngoài thông báo này nó còn có 1 cái thông báo có ý nghĩa là:"



> máy bạn có cái gì đó sai sót ở phần cứng hay phần mềm, cố gắng gỡ bỏ nhưng cái sai sót và cài lại

----------


## phimvznet

cái này thi bạn phải xác định như thế này .kiểm tra laptop của bạn có phải ổ sata hay không ? vào trang chủ của nó để xem thông tin về ổ cứng .thứ hai là cho biết bạn dùng winxp sp2 hay sp3 .
vì một số máy dùng sata nên ko cài được sp2 không có ich8 hỗ trợ .
nếu như tất cả đã đảm bảo là đúng rồi thì theo phán đoán của mình là ổ cứng phân vùng bị lỗi hoặc ram cần vệ sinh lại .
vì thế bạn hãy thử tạo một phân vùng mới rồi cài xem sao ( khi đến bước chọn ổ đĩa .bạn nhấn c để creat một phân vùng mới )

----------


## anhchjnhnb

tuanthiem nói là chính xác đấy 
- các thế hệ laptop mới bây giờ sử ổ cứng chuẩn sata vì vậy đĩa xp của bạn phải là đĩa chuẩn sata (tức là đĩa đã tích hợp ich) thì bạn mới cài được. 
- đĩa vista và window 7 đã hỗ trợ chuẩn sata. còn đĩa gốc xp đang bán ngoài thị trường hầu như không phải là chuẩn sata. 
- mình cũng đã tạo 1 đĩa xp chuẩn sata nếu bạn cần thì mình sẽ upload nó lên cho bạn. hiện mình vẫn đang dùng đĩa đó.

----------


## Nam An Tam

đúng win7 và win vista đã hỗ trợ chuẩn sata còn đĩa xp đang bán ngoài thị trường hầu như không phải là chuẩn sata.trước khi cài win bạn vào bios thay đổi giao thức kết nối thành ata.rồi sau đó cài đặt bình thường! chúc thành công!

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

> em chào cả nhà, em là new mem cho em hỏi chút: em cài lại win cho con laptop compaq của em nhưng đến đoạn window setup started thì màn hình hiện xanh lè và báo lỗi như sau: "
> a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> if this is the first time you have seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this screen appears again, follow these steps:
> check for viruses on your computer. remove any newly installed hard drivers or hard drive controllers. check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminnated. run chkdsk /f to check for hard drive corruption, and then restard your computer.
> technical information:
>  stop : 0x0000007b (0xf79e0524, 0xc0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
> 
> "
> cả nhà cho em hỏi cách khắc phục lỗi này là gì ạ. lỗi này là do đĩa win của em hay là do máy của em bị làm sao ạ? cả nhà giúp em với! thank cả nhà trước!


có lẽ trước đó bạn đã dùng win 7 (or vista) & bây giờ cài lại xp thì xảy ra lỗi "màn hình xanh" là bình thường, mình đã gặp rất nhìu trường hợp như của bạn. bây giờ để cài đc xp trước tiên bạn cần sao lưu những dữ liệu quan trọng rùi xóa tất cả partitions trên hdd sau đó cài lại xp (có tích hợp driver sata) như khi bạn mới mua máy & cài lần đầu tiên...nếu ko làm đc thì liên hệ, mình sẽ giúp bạn:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
e-mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## hoanglien6886

cái này mình chưa test đc, nhưng cũng đã tham khảo nhiều bạn thấy nghe nói có khả năng ko fai là đĩa có hỗ trợ sata, để koi lại đã, thanks anh em

----------


## danlongthanh

mình thấy cái này dính gì đến sata đâu. nếu là do đĩa không nhận được ổ sata thỳ nó phải báo là không tìm thấy ổ chứ đâu hiện cái này!!!

----------


## banga

> mình thấy cái này dính gì đến sata đâu. nếu là do đĩa không nhận được ổ sata thỳ nó phải báo là không tìm thấy ổ chứ đâu hiện cái này!!!


bạn không hiểu rồi, nếu báo không nhận ổ đĩa (trong trường hợp ổ đĩa lỏng) thì ngay từ thời điểm ban đầu sẽ báo là không tìm thấy ổ đĩa chứ không phải hiện tượng kia. 
còn ở đây, ổ đĩa vẫn hoạt động tốt nhưng nó làm việc ở chuẩn khác (sata trong các dòng máy mới), những đĩa window sp2 thông thường không có driver để làm việc với ổ đĩa ở chuẩn này vì vậy nó không thể cài đặt trên ổ cứng. vậy nên mới phải dùng đĩa chuân sata (đã tích hợp ich)

----------


## poscovn

bạn đang dùng máy đời mới hay cũ vậy. nếu là máy cú jui thì bạn nên kiểm tra lại ram thử xem theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì đây là lối ở phần cứng nhiều hơn.
- ram bị bụi bẩn 
- ổ cứng cửa bạn bị lỗi.
phần mềm 
- thì do phân vùng ổ cứng cửa bạn bị lối. bạn nên phân vùng lại ổ cứng của bạn.

----------

